# Questions sur mise-à-jour Apps



## douhme (27 Décembre 2013)

Allo,

Lorsque je fais une mise-à-jour d'une application sur mon Ipad ou sur Itunes.
Je dois la refaire lorsque je les synchronise soit sur Ipad ou Itunes.
Ex:
Je fais la MAJ de l'apps Y sur mon Ipad.
Je lance Itunes et je vois que je dois faire la MAJ de cette apps Y aussi.
Pour éviter cela, je synchronise mon Ipad avec Itunes mais elle est toujours dans Apps à  mettre à jour.

Merci de votre collaboration


----------



## Argeuh (27 Décembre 2013)

Perso je ne mets pas à jour sur iTunes, je ne vois pas à quoi ça sert.


----------



## Larme (27 Décembre 2013)

Sinon, ton iPad est-il à jour ? Car cela peut venir de là.
Par exemple, des applications restreintes à une certaine version d'iOS...
Des applications non-universelles...



Argeuh a dit:


> Perso je ne mets pas à jour sur iTunes, je ne vois pas à quoi ça sert.



Perso, j'alterne, en préférant mettre à jour sur iTunes.
Pourquoi ? Car la connexion est en général meilleure (en 3G sur mon iPhone, s'pas top), et vu que j'ai des applications pour iPad également (souvent qui sont universelles), je ne les télécharge qu'une seule fois et après je synchro.


----------



## douhme (27 Décembre 2013)

IOS et Itunes sont à jour donc en résumer, soit je synchronise toutes les apps par le Ipad sans me préoccuper de Itunes.


----------

